# Wash instructions



## tase (Sep 28, 2014)

Does all 100% cotton shirts have the same wash instructions? I'm about to order some tags to put on the neck of the shirts and I want to put the correct wash instructions on the tags.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

1. I'm moving this post from the TF Lounge to a more relevant section. 

2. your washing instructions should be based on your decoration method, not on what's already on the shirt's original label. For example if you're screen printing, you'll want to say 'do not iron' regardless what the ironing instructions are on the original shirt label.

We idiot-proof our labels regardless of the fiber content; wash cold, tumble dry low, no ironing. Not that it matters, people don't read wash instructions anyway. But it will win you an argument when a customer complains that drying their shirt in a commercial laundrymat shrunk their shirt two sizes.


----------



## tase (Sep 28, 2014)

Okay, thanks


----------



## JosephRegan90 (Dec 26, 2015)

yes all 100% cotton shirt have same washing instruction...


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

Yes all the 100% Cotton shirts have same washing instructions if its a plain shirt, if you done some printing on it than the washing instructions are going to be change because every printing method has different washing instructions.


----------



## vnssnsa (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes most of the 100% cotton t-shirt. 
There are several way you can show your washing instruction! Some people may prefer showing them on hang tags but this might not be ideal! Because people will remove the hang tags before wear them.

Some prefer place it on the neck. Their brand on the front and instruction on the back. However the most common is get the washing instruction print with silk printed labels and sew it inside the clothing!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

vnssnsa said:


> Some people may prefer showing them on hang tags but this might not be ideal! Because people will remove the hang tags before wear them.


It's illegal to place care instructions on a hang tag. The law says they must be attached with a permanent label.


----------



## CMullins (Nov 15, 2015)

We instruct all our customers to wash in cold water only. I would think this would preserve the fabric and print over a long period of time and keep your customer coming back.


----------



## vnssnsa (Sep 6, 2015)

splathead said:


> It's illegal to place care instructions on a hang tag. The law says they must be attached with a permanent label.


Ahh.. Okay in this case.
You can use printed labels to show the detail washing instruction or use woven labels to show simple washing instructions. Heat press would be another good alternative. 


One best thing about woven labels is it won't fade.


----------

